# New Personal Best Flathead



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I went out with my step-son this evening to try for some cats on the Ohio River. My third trip to this spot produced my PB Flathead...38# 9 oz. The orange is just the sunset.


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice catch. What did you get it on?


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Cut Shad. Fishing on the bottom.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on your new pb flatie


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

Congrats. Bet that water felt good with this weather...


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

awesome pick! and congrats on the pb, thats a nice fish


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

congrats on the nice fish


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

congrats on the new PB...hope you can get a bigger one


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice fish.congrats on landing your pb:B


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

nice flat head, bet that thing had some shoulders on him. hoping to get out of my personal longest slump. fun thring though


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Real nice flattie! That is one of my fav spots down there. I have lost some real nice fish right there and been lucky enough to land a few also. If that closest gate is open, even just a little, the action can be hot. If you dont mind me asking, did ya see any shad around down there? Its been a little while since I been out to catch bait.

Jake


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great Flattie got one the other day myself am ready to tangle with another oner of these days. Great picture!!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Million of baby shad, but I've only gotten a few with any size from the bank. Caught a few nice ones at the mouth of Harmon Creek yesterday.


----------

